# Schwan's



## SoVerySoft (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi foodie friends,

Do any of you get deliveries from Schwan's? If so, tell me what's good!! I am going to place an order in the next couple of weeks, and I would love some recommendations.

So far I seem to be drawn to the snacky appetizer stuff and the ice cream :eat2:


----------



## Risible (Mar 28, 2010)

That's what I was drawn to also, Randi. The ice cream was pretty good, too. :eat2: I used them for a couple of months; I discontinued because of the high cost and the mediocre quality of most of the product. Essentially the stuff is like the frozen foods you buy from the grocery store; they really hype the description, but what you get is - Marie Callendar's and Stouffer's frozen meals.

I never had any problems with the delivery, and the delivery people were always very courteous and personable. The snacks were yummy.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 28, 2010)

sigh. I was afraid they were mostly hype. I might still try a few things:


cream cheese stuffed pretzels 
bagel dogs with cheese
cream cheese poppers
pork pot stickers
funnel cake fries

and the following ice cream items: 

chocolate malt push-ups
strawberry sundae ice cream cups
sweet & salty ice cream
strawberry cream fruit bars

I like the grab and go aspect of the individual ice cream treats. But I must say some of the ice cream flavors that I didn't choose sound really good.


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 28, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> sigh. I was afraid they were mostly hype. I might still try a few things:
> 
> 
> cream cheese stuffed pretzels
> ...



The chocolate malt push-ups are really good. In fact most of their ice cream is pretty good. Rest of it is pretty overpriced and not worth the money.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 28, 2010)

I've never used the Schwann service, but I know people who liked it because of the convience of the delivery of items not usually available in their corner market. 

Since I live within five minutes of warehouse, specality, supermarkets, and the ominous Wal-Mart, and Internet access to sites such as Omaha Steaks; I probably won't use Schwann in the future.

However, I might consider using it as a delivery service for dear old Mom. Hmm.


----------



## Risible (Mar 28, 2010)

Sweet & salty ice cream? Dang ... :eat2:


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Mar 28, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> sigh. I was afraid they were mostly hype. I might still try a few things:
> 
> 
> bagel dogs with cheese



My family used Schwans growing up and their ice cream IS really good. There were a few regulars that we got of different veggies and such but my absolute favorite...Bagel dogs. I dream of those even though I HATE hot dogs...lol. 

But after 1:20 in the microwave and then swirling a little ketchup & mustard together. HEAVEN! They have Schwans around here but I don't have their service. I drove past one of their truck sales though this past winter and quickly did a U turn. I had not had a bagel dog in about 10 + years. I ordered 1 box and then rationed them out. I was rather proud of myself that they lasted for a few months.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 28, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> ....However, I might consider using it as a delivery service for dear old Mom. Hmm.



Yup, just think of me as dear old mom  I am not thrilled about lugging groceries home, so I like having options. I bet your mom will too!




Risible said:


> Sweet & salty ice cream? Dang ... :eat2:



Here's the description: "Creamy butter pecan ice cream is loaded with fudge covered pretzels and swirled with ribbons of rich caramel. Just the right combination to satisfy your mood for something sweet mixed with the crunch of sea salt pretzels."



mpls_girl26 said:


> ... but my absolute favorite...Bagel dogs. I dream of those even though I HATE hot dogs...lol.



Great! They are now on my must-try list. I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 28, 2010)

SVS, I get Schwan's delivery. My all-time favorite are the sweet cream cheese stuffed pretzels. They are absolutely delicious, soft and chewy and warm and delicious after popping them frozen into the microwave. 

I also get the golden fruit blend for smoothies, the shredded beef taquitos, the strawberry and chocolate sundae crunch bars, the wild rice pilaf and the micro-steam brown rice. I used to get the frozen pre-made meals, including the pizzas, but they really aren't any better than the Target brand and they are about twice the price.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 28, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> SVS, I get Schwan's delivery. My all-time favorite are the sweet cream cheese stuffed pretzels. They are absolutely delicious, soft and chewy and warm and delicious after popping them frozen into the microwave.
> 
> I also get the golden fruit blend for smoothies, the shredded beef taquitos, the strawberry and chocolate sundae crunch bars, the wild rice pilaf and the micro-steam brown rice. I used to get the frozen pre-made meals, including the pizzas, but they really aren't any better than the Target brand and they are about twice the price.



Thanks, Traci! Do you get the whole pretzels or the nuggets? They sound so good to me!

I get microwaveable brown rice at Trader Joe's so I've got that covered. (It's excellent, btw). But I do love wild rice, so I might try that!


----------



## moore2me (Mar 29, 2010)

When I was recovering from surgery, I ordered frequently from Schwan's. I have since stopped because I need to get out and about, plus the cost of self shopping is lower.

A special benefit of Schwan's here in the deep south is in the summer, self shopping and getting home ice cream and other frozen treats is a rat race. Most of my sundaes and frozen pops arrived home close to melted when I had to handle them in a hot car in 100 degree weather. Schwan's on the other hand delivers in a truck with multiple freezers so your ice cream arrives at your house at optimum temperature - frozen hard. 

My favs from a year ago (may still be available?)
Lasagna - veggie and regular (sold in individual servings)
Mexican pizza
Mashed potatoes
Rootbeer float cups
Banana pops


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 29, 2010)

My family used to get shwan's...and omg. The ice cream is to *DIE* for. Also liked everything else the did, lol, but the ice cream is heaven.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 29, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> Thanks, Traci! Do you get the whole pretzels or the nuggets? They sound so good to me!
> 
> I get microwaveable brown rice at Trader Joe's so I've got that covered. (It's excellent, btw). But I do love wild rice, so I might try that!


 
I get the whole pretzels, but I think I'm going to try the nuggets with my next order.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Mar 31, 2010)

When I had kids at home I ordered from Schwan's, but it was always ice cream and treats. Their other items were really too expencive for us back then. After about 6 months of us only buying $20 or $30 of treats each month the driver got tired of us and quit stopping at our house.  ya we was poor, but we loved and wanted our ice cream damnit!


----------



## Indy (Apr 1, 2010)

Love those bagel dogs too! Pot stickers, Premium ice cream bars are as good as dove bars. There frozen peas in pods make good snacking food also...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 1, 2010)

Indy said:


> Love those bagel dogs too! Pot stickers, Premium ice cream bars are as good as dove bars. There frozen peas in pods make good snacking food also...



*adding frozen peas to my list*

Thanks, Deb!


----------



## MatthewB (Apr 1, 2010)

My aunt used to have this raspberry ice cream variety from the Schwan's service; it was to _die for_. :eat2:

Sadly, I don't think she still receives it; ah, well...


----------



## sscurves (Apr 3, 2010)

Randi,
I love their Ranchero Sandwiches! Great for lunch on the run. I also like the Bagel Dogs, Potstickers, and their ice cream....ANY of the ice cream is great in my opinion.



SoVerySoft said:


> Hi foodie friends,
> 
> Do any of you get deliveries from Schwan's? If so, tell me what's good!! I am going to place an order in the next couple of weeks, and I would love some recommendations.
> 
> So far I seem to be drawn to the snacky appetizer stuff and the ice cream :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 3, 2010)

Ranchero Sandwiches? I have to go to their site and check them out. I don't remember those.

I wish my freezer wasn't so full or I would be ordering this stuff NOW.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 5, 2010)

Mmm I looooooove the Blackened Chicken Alfredo from Schwan's...any of their meals are fantastic, really.

I also like the lemon yoghurt with the little lemon pieces in it...they're like lemon cookies...I dunno they're great. I think it's a low-fat product, but it certainly doesn't taste it.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 6, 2010)

From just looking over the site, I've seen quite a few things that are similar to Omaha Steaks. If you catch Omaha Steaks during a really great sale, I'd say order from there. They even have retail stores. I've NEVER had anything bad from Omaha.


----------



## FAinPA (Apr 10, 2010)

Randi, (and some others on this thead) I know we live in PA/NJ/NY area where good fresh pizza is NOT hard to find close-by, and I love making it myself at home as well.

But when I lived in other parts of the country and frozen pizza was sadly the best option, Red Baron was superior in my opinion, and I believe they are a division of Schwans and they probably deliver those, too. Even nowadays when I'm lazy (often *sigh*) and I want something from the freezer quick to eat, a stoouffer's french bread pizza will do the trick. It's just that I can't find Red Baron at any nearby stores. SuperFresh used to have them, but they converted all of those to PathMark in our area, and I haven't seen Red Baron in their freezer aisles.

Just my two cents on Schwans Home Svc.

I first learned about them when they sponsored a NASCAR team about 8-10 years ago. Yes, I am proof of the adage: In-between Pittsburgh (my birthplace) and Philadelphia (current residence) Pennsylvania = Alabama, or Pennsyltucky as some refer to it


----------



## CrankySpice (Apr 10, 2010)

I ordered from them once, and was not impressed with the quality of the food. I can't remember what all I ordered; some ice creamy stuff, some side dish-y stuff, some main course-y stuff. It was all forgettable, in that it was unremarkable enough that I have no recollection of what exactly I ordered.

Not germane to the conversation, but my Schwann's delivery guy was super duper creepy. Like, I actually mentioned him to someone as a potential suspect if my body were ever discovered scattered about my town's dumpster. He was very aggressive about wanting me to be a "regular part" of his route (with a half sneer, glassy eyed look as he said it) and he stopped at my house once a week, every week, for about 2 months. And when I said I wasn't interested in ordering that week, he'd get really defensive, and say "You aren't one of those just-orders-one-time shoppers, are you?" 

The last time he visited, I was upstairs and heard the doorbell, peeked out the window, saw it was him, and decided to play "I'm not home." 5 minutes later, I peeked and the truck was still in my driveway - but the doorbell had not been re-rung. So, I go downstairs and outside and the truck is empty - no deliveryman to be found. Then he comes around FROM THE BACK OF MY HOUSE and I'm so shocked, I just stood there looking at him with my mouth wide open. He stammered something about just wanting to make sure I wasn't in the back yard doing yard work or something, got in the truck, and drove off. I was so freaked out, I checked the locks on the doors and windows all day. I was SO freaked out, I was even afraid to call and report him to Schwann's because he would know it was me. He never came back. At least, not in a Schwann's truck.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Apr 10, 2010)

CrankySpice said:


> Not germane to the conversation, but my Schwann's delivery guy was super duper creepy. Like, I actually mentioned him to someone as a potential suspect if my body were ever discovered scattered about my town's dumpster. He was very aggressive about wanting me to be a "regular part" of his route (with a half sneer, glassy eyed look as he said it) and he stopped at my house once a week, every week, for about 2 months. And when I said I wasn't interested in ordering that week, he'd get really defensive, and say "You aren't one of those just-orders-one-time shoppers, are you?"
> 
> The last time he visited, I was upstairs and heard the doorbell, peeked out the window, saw it was him, and decided to play "I'm not home." 5 minutes later, I peeked and the truck was still in my driveway - but the doorbell had not been re-rung. So, I go downstairs and outside and the truck is empty - no deliveryman to be found. Then he comes around FROM THE BACK OF MY HOUSE and I'm so shocked, I just stood there looking at him with my mouth wide open. He stammered something about just wanting to make sure I wasn't in the back yard doing yard work or something, got in the truck, and drove off. I was so freaked out, I checked the locks on the doors and windows all day. I was SO freaked out, I was even afraid to call and report him to Schwann's because he would know it was me. He never came back. At least, not in a Schwann's truck.



Ultra creepy! 

Some of the Schwann's drivers are very aggressive because they are responsible for getting their own customers. So the more customers they have the more money they make.


----------



## StarWitness (Apr 11, 2010)

I like eating schwanz.

That's similar, right?


----------



## BBWTexan (Apr 11, 2010)

AshleyEileen said:


> From just looking over the site, I've seen quite a few things that are similar to Omaha Steaks. If you catch Omaha Steaks during a really great sale, I'd say order from there. They even have retail stores. I've NEVER had anything bad from Omaha.



Yep, we eat A LOT of Omaha Steaks at our house and we've never paid full price for anything. Right now I'm on a Tortilla Encrusted Tillapia kick, but I'll eat pretty much anything they have. Lobster Ravioli?  Oh my god, so delicious. Our freezer is basically full of white and brown boxes... Heh. 

The only thing I wasn't thrilled with were the pre-cooked chicken breasts... Other than that, I love everything. We're regulars at the nearby store...


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 11, 2010)

BBWTexan said:


> Yep, we eat A LOT of Omaha Steaks at our house and we've never paid full price for anything. Right now I'm on a Tortilla Encrusted Tillapia kick, but I'll eat pretty much anything they have. Lobster Ravioli? Oh my god, so delicious. Our freezer is basically full of white and brown boxes... Heh.
> 
> The only thing I wasn't thrilled with were the pre-cooked chicken breasts... Other than that, I love everything. We're regulars at the nearby store...



The sales are always good. I love the tilapia! I like the pre-cooked chicken for salads. I just let them thaw out.

I actually work at a store. :blush: 
You should see my freezer! It's all I eat.


----------



## Cece Larue (Apr 12, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> sigh. I was afraid they were mostly hype. I might still try a few things:
> 
> 
> cream cheese stuffed pretzels



Tried these... didn't like them... the cream cheese was good... but the pretzels weren't that great.

He'll actually be stopping by my office tomorrow... I'll be picking up my usual cheesy taters... and might get some of the Angus meatloaf.

Some of my favorites that I've tried are : Stuffed Chicken Parmesan, Cherry Italian Ice, Cheese & Herb Biscuits, Bacon-Egg-Cheese Toastwich. Aside from the pretzels... I've enjoyed everything else I've ordered.


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 17, 2010)

Corn on the cob is a must. Theirs is so sweet. I usally spend 100.00 every time they come to my house.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 23, 2010)

Randi,

Okay, after reading down through this thread, I think I can safely say it all depends on your tastes and what you are willing to pay for the convenience.
We've ordered from Scwan's for years and love their stuff (their frozen treats are the bomb - especially the specialty seasonal ones). It is correct about keeping your frozen foods frozen until you get home that is one of our concerns too. Here is a list of our all-time favorites:

Italian Style Meatballs - worth the price for us. We've tried other brands, but they weren't as meaty as Scwan's. Mark likes to pour barbeque sauce over them and let them cook in a slowcooker. We've even tried a sweet n sour sauce on them. We usually bring them to church potlucks and they are always a hit. Others have tried to duplicate Mark's recipe, but never have the same results because they buy their meatballs at Wal-Mart. Just not the same.

Boneless Skinless Chicken Breasts -They come individually packaged, which is best for us. I usually follow their directions for cooking from frozen state (I drizzle McNutt Oil and sprinkle my fav seasonings on them - always come out juicy and yummy!).

Asian Style Teriyaki Boneless Wings - Mark loves these. A bit spicier than I prefer, but they are delicious.

Oven Roasted Chicken Bites - perfect for a quick snack. Just pull out your favorite dipping sauce and go for it!

Any of the stuffed chicken breasts - tried 'em all - love the Chicken Parmesan and the Seasoned stuffed chicken breasts the best.

Parmesan Encrusted Chicken Breasts - yummy

Tortilla Encrusted Talapia - spicey, but good.

Creamy Shrimp Scampi with Linguini

Chicken Alfredo Rigatoni

Pasta Shells Stuffed with Cheese

Fire Baked Spinach & Mushroom Pizza

Roasted Garlic and Chicken Flatbread Pizza

Apple Cinnamon Flavored French Toast Sticks

Bright Starts Bacon Singles

We like their blueberries, green beans, peas, asparagus, broccoli florets.

We adore the Southern Style Biscuits and the Cheese & Herb biscuits (the very same servied at Red Lobster).

Roasted Baby Bakers 

Creamy Parmesan Risotto with Peas

Pierogies - We use them in the winter - cook with chicken broth and peas. I know that isn't how they were supposed to be done, but they make a really soothing chicken soup.

We've tried several flavors of the ice cream and have never been disappointed!

So, as I started out - if you are busy and not a really fantastic cook, or just want to save time in the kitchen - Schwan's is a good choice. As with most conveniences, you need to make the decision whether paying a bit more is worth the convenience for you.


----------



## Jes (Jun 24, 2010)

What are the shipping prices like?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 24, 2010)

Jes said:


> What are the shipping prices like?



As far as I know, they are delivered by a driver in a refrigerated truck. I don't think they ship.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 24, 2010)

Jes said:


> What are the shipping prices like?



Jes, if you are asking about Schwan's, DA_Bunny is correct, they deliver by truck. The truck is refrigerated, so everything is delivered frozen. My husband gets the driver to stop at the office and they deliver items in an insulated bag so the goodies keep frozen till hubby gets them home and pops them in the freezer.

One more thing to add - kind of a confession. When we first moved to the little town hubby grew up in, my Aunt let us know that Schwan's did deliver here. The driver at that time was named Beau - he was about 6' 2" and very handsome. He would stand around and visit with us after me made his delivery. I understand he was a very successful route driver.  Eventually, he was replaced by a cute BHM and this guy loved to talk Physics. He made lots of sales too because he was willing to visit with the customers and would make suggestions for new products that fit the tastes of his customers. So, yeah, the extra cost was worth it.


----------



## Jes (Jun 28, 2010)

D_A_Bunny said:


> As far as I know, they are delivered by a driver in a refrigerated truck. I don't think they ship.



But there's no delivery charge? I guess that's what I'm asking. Assuming the stuff isn't made on the truck, it's still 'shipped' to you...though the ship is now a truck! Tax and delivery or no?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 28, 2010)

Jes said:


> But there's no delivery charge? I guess that's what I'm asking. Assuming the stuff isn't made on the truck, it's still 'shipped' to you...though the ship is now a truck! Tax and delivery or no?



They deliver it for free as part of the service. The food is a little bit pricier than you would find at the store, but it is convenient and lots of their food is really, really good. If you go to the website, you can check the menu, look for sale items and see if they have a driver in your area. 

The one thing that I did not care for while I was getting Schwann's for awhile was that if the driver was dropping off in the neighborhood to someone else, they stop over and ask if you want anything. I am not a person that likes pop-ins and don't answer the door unless I am expecting someone. But he was just trying to make some business, so not a bad thing.


----------

